# My new addition



## lil860 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is our new addition 12 weeks old and supposed to be hand tame but we are working on that :rofl: If anyone can help us sex it that would be great


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww she (just guessing) is very cute  Does she have a dirty vent? I would keep an eye on that. Unless you get a dna test done you won't be able to tell if you have a boy or a girl until after her first molt. If she keeps her striped tail feathers and her face does not get lots of white in it. Then you will know you have a girl


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Very adorable!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cinnamon WF I think s/he is. 

Like Spike said, if your new baby has a full white face in another 5-6 months then it's a male, if the face stays how it is, then it's a female. 

You can also go by behavior, though s/he may still be too young, the males whistle and sing, strut, hold out their wings in a shape of a heart and they bang their beaks on any objects, these are all male behaviors. Females are just generally quiet and won't make that much noise compared to a male so you'll know for sure soon enough. If it is a male I'd say s/he will start trying to whistle soon.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

i havent a clue but cuter than all get out awwwwwwwwww


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have 2 wf males and yes the face will turn white if it is male the young one i have is about 7-8 months old and it,s face is turning white this one started to get his white face at 4.5 monts old


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

GAH XD
I want it!

That's one of my fave color mutationsss


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

have to agree with everyone else , awwwww cute 
but on the sex of her ( we think ) just to agree then yes female unless she starts heart winging , whistling , looses her barring on the tail feathers at first molt
there is no mistaking the heart wings , our sampson spends most of his day doing heart wings , eating and whistling , he has also found out if he puts his head inside the bell he sounds louder ..........bless ............


----------



## BeastMaster (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice color. Beautiful!


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

isnt she/he a cutie.


----------

